# Steelhead



## troutcast (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if the steelhead are running yet


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Kinda.......


----------



## PanFishMan (Apr 8, 2014)

Been getn them at 55th marina, make sure you bring a net with an long extension.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Look in the steelhead section. We need rain but they have been in for a month.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

The pa strain has been running up our rivers and more will come in with rain but the manistees we stock won't start running up the rivers in large numbers until December. Rain alone doesn't make them run, the biological urge to spawn does and they are a spring run fish. The manistees will however come into the lower stretches to chase bait. Watch the lake and river temps closely, once the river is warmer than the lake baitfish will flood the rivers, try hitting them in the lower stretches. Especially if there is a south wind


----------



## Sevelan (Jul 23, 2015)

KTkiff said:


> Look in the steelhead section. We need rain but they have been in for a month.


What do you mean "steelhead section" ?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Steelhead forum


----------



## Sevelan (Jul 23, 2015)

That was a silly question eh? Thanks Erieangler51.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Went Monday to Conneaut trolled breakwalls and inner harbor had 15 on got 9 in all on spoons


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Steelhead can't run as they don't have legs.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

lunker23 said:


> Steelhead can't run as they don't have legs.


Hahaha lmao. How do you tell the difference between a male and a female? Lip stick : )


----------

